# Funny cat story over Christmas, involving a chipmunk



## LunaTheHimmydoll (Dec 15, 2012)

I don't have outdoor/ indoor cats, but all of my extended family does. Anyway, I was home in Nova Scotia for Christmas and I was at my aunt's house to celebrate my cousin's birthday. It is a smaller house, and we were all sitting around the living room, about 15 of us. One of my nephews wanted to see his grandmother's cat, so my aunt went out and called for him. He bolted into the house in such a way that she did not have a chance to notice what was in his mouth. He prances into the living room - right into the middle - with a LIVE chipmunk in his mouth. It takes us all a moment to register what is going on. My cousin wanted to try to pick up the cat and just put it and the chipmunk back outside. But instead, the cat drops the chipmunk, still very much alive right into the middle of the living room floor. The chipmunk starts running around, and the cat is chasing it. I must admit, at this point I am standing up on my chair because I have an aversion to small wild animals that get trapped in houses. Anyway, it was especially funny because my aunt is the same way and she is very high strung so she was screaming. She is also very particular with having things "just so" in her house. One of my other female relatives actually managed to catch the chipmunk in her bare hands, and was able to release it outdoors, where it ran away in a hurry. Definitely a story that will be told in our family for years to come, haha.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Hilarious!! I was laughing out loud and hubby thinks I've gone mad. VERY funny! I can just picture auntie on top of a chair holding her skirt and shreeking over the chipmunk. I'm personally very glad the chipmunk got a second chance to live! 
We used to have a male cat hang around our deck and terrorize the birds. The cat, Pretty Boy, just lazed in the sun driving my indoor cats nuts and hunted the birds which I LOVED. I put 3 bells on his collar (never knew the cat's owners so I'm sure they were baffled about where the bells came from) and the birds were safe!
BTW, Luna is getting more mature looking by the week!!! So cute!


----------

